# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >   Safe travels. When do you head out on  your bike trip and what is this year's destination, Tim?

## amyb

Safe travels. When do you head out on  your bike trip and what is this year's destination, Tim?

----------


## tim

The end of May is departure for bicycling the Dordogne region of France.  We fly into Toulouse(I was born there :) ) and start pedaling from a little village about an hour north of there.

----------


## amyb

Cool-Tim does France. I look forward to the trip and the commentary.

Hi to Rickey.

----------


## MIke R

> T  We fly into Toulouse(I was born there




cool ...Wendi lived there for a year....safe travels and enjoy!

----------


## Theresa

Safe travels, Tim, on the way home and sur velo!

----------


## Myrllyn

Tim,  While you're in Toulouse, have a good la trek (ow, that one even hurt _me_ ) seriously, have a great time.

----------


## Jeanette

Theresa, happy shopping. Please be frivilous enough for both of us.

Tim, have an amazing (and safe) journey.

----------


## amyb

To JasB-Arghhh.  But now I am smiling....

----------

